# Calcutta Cane



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Where can I find some calcutta cane that is good enough to build a 10' surf rod? Needs to be good quality and pretty stiff.
Pat


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Taniguchi in San Diego but I dont know if he ships it.


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

If you know any gator hunters check with them. A lot of guys use calcutta cane to hang baits.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

girrords in freeport used to have them


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

mataboy said:


> girrords in freeport used to have them


Didn't think about Girrourds they used to have everything. Thanks
pat


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Here you go, Pat. It says they have up to 8', but below that it says larger orders are in 8'-30' sections. It's worth a call I would think. Looks like they are right outside the loop close to Westheimer.

http://www.yucatanbamboo.com/bamboopoles.html


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Dang Pat what are you up to? i remember using a calcutta pole on Bob Hall in Corpus Christi when i was a kid and have to admit they are strong as steel.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

rodbuilder said:


> Dang Pat what are you up to? i remember using a calcutta pole on Bob Hall in Corpus Christi when i was a kid and have to admit they are strong as steel.


I bet you bought it at Ed's bait and tackle too.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pat, have you tried to PM Chongo? He was working w/ cane for surf rods several yrs ago. I'm still waiting to hear from my LJ bud.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Jerry I will give Chongo a shout. I still can't do anything but I want to get everything ready for when i can get back to work.
Pat


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Wonder how hard it would be to cast a 30 footer? Lol! I still have a 13 footer I fish with. Things are tough!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That would take a pretty good swing. When I was a kid we used 30 footers to beat the pecans out of the trees. 
Pat


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That Ace Hardware in Freeport is your best bet. If you can't find one let me know and I'll hook you up. I also have a few size 28, size 30 and size 32 Mildrum rod tops. 

Good Luck


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

BEEN THERE DONE THAT !


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got some still growing . I've dried some and we use them to knock pecans out of the trees. They are tough and up to 20+ feet long. It take awhile for them to dry ( several months ) , but they are light weight and strong . Up to 1 1/2 " thick or better.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Vintage Fishing Pictures*

That picture of the guys at the BHP brings back many memories! My Dad made many bamboo rods for that crowd. I still have the butt section of one lying around. The tip was broken/lost many moons ago.

The picture of all the rods fishing looked like my 'Honey Hole' last Sunday.

Check out that bathing suit. That was considered kinda risque' in those days.

Again; thanks for the pics and memories. C2


----------

